
Pokemon Go Is Driving Insane Amounts of Sales at Small Local Businesses - crdb
http://www.inc.com/walter-chen/pok-mon-go-is-driving-insane-amounts-of-sales-at-small-local-businesses-here-s-h.html
======
vanderZwan
> Sit Back, Throw Down a Lure, and Enjoy the Show

That only works if nobody else is doing it, right?

~~~
erroneousfunk
Yeah, in the middle of a big city, particularly one near a park/common
congregating place, you might run into problems if you're competing with a
spot that has two or three lures going off in close proximity. But lures don't
last forever, and the landscape is different in the evening vs. in the morning
vs. during lunch hour. Also weekends vs. weekdays. You can literally just
watch the lures go up, and then dissipate as players come out and go away, and
have different objectives in the game.

You don't have to actively play the game just to have an account and keep an
eye on what's going on in your area, and business owners could place lures
strategically when they think players might find them most useful.

This worked really well for an ice cream shop near the beach I went to
recently. Lots of people walking by collecting Pokemon, and they were one of
only a few shops within 40 meters (there were a lot of residences in the
area). People who clearly were not at the beach to get ice cream basically
swarmed the place -- they saw the lure and thought "Oh, actually, it would be
nice to sit down for a while and have an ice cream cone, now that I think
about it..."

Also, players can see the name of whoever set up the lure, so you can use your
player name to advertise your business, and then post it on a physical sign
outside, as well. I haven't seen that done, but it would be pretty cool.

------
voiper1
Whoa, interesting... was business marketing part of the plan, or just
happened?

